# New Original Thrash Metal Song



## ScatteredDimension (Dec 16, 2018)

Hello there! 

Check out my latest original. A little thrashier this time!

https://soundcloud.com/tomi-kangas/deathmark-surprise-m-fcker

Please give your feedback regarding the mixing, songwriting etc!


----------



## ScatteredDimension (Dec 20, 2018)

Any feedback on the mix?


----------



## Kaura (Dec 20, 2018)

I dig the song. Has a sort of Megadeth-vibe to it. I could imagine Dave Mustaine singing over it. 

Considering the mix, I think the guitars could be a bit brighter. They sound a bit too scooped, at least compared to what I'm used to hear in thrash metal. Also, love the kick sound but it's a bit too loud compared to the rest of the mix, imo. 

Curious to hear what gear you used on this.


----------



## ScatteredDimension (Dec 20, 2018)

Kaura said:


> I dig the song. Has a sort of Megadeth-vibe to it. I could imagine Dave Mustaine singing over it.
> 
> Considering the mix, I think the guitars could be a bit brighter. They sound a bit too scooped, at least compared to what I'm used to hear in thrash metal. Also, love the kick sound but it's a bit too loud compared to the rest of the mix, imo.
> 
> Curious to hear what gear you used on this.



Thanks for the feedback!

I will try adding a bit more brightness to the guitars. I might have been a little careful here, since sometimes my guitars have been on the fizzier side.

Will also lower the kick volume by a couple of dB: s.

Edit. 

Gear used:

Guitar: Esp Ltd EC- 1000 with EMG 81 into focusrite scarlett solo.

-Mercuriall free amp sim/ cab with different cab on the panned guitars. 
-Double tracked, with distortion pedal infront ( either Mercuriall's free or one of the OD808 sims..)
-EQ on the buss
-slight reverb on the guitar buss
-Headcrusher free saturation on the guitar buss. Seems to somehow glue the guitars better to the mix and compresses them a tad.

Drums: Toontrack ezdrummer 2. Snare from Metal! expansion and the kick is from metal machine kit. cymbals from here and there kits.

-compressor
-EQ
-Headrush on the snare and kick
-reverb on kick(slight), snare and toms.

Bass: Cheap Ibanez 4 string (soundgear) 

- Your basic two bass tracks: One low end with lowpass around 500hz and the other to bring some clank, spank and distortion.


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 24, 2018)

Very cool song, I did the old-school thrash fine!
I was listening on headphones only, but the mix sounds good to me.

Is the song finished as is or are you planning to add vocals and/or leads?
I definitely miss some melodies in this song, wouldn't necessarily need to be vocals but some guitar lead melodies would be nice on this song and maybe also a guitar solo.
Just my 2c.


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 24, 2018)

Santuzzo said:


> Very cool song, I did the old-school thrash fine!


Sorry, I don't know what happened there, I think auro-correct messed that up, I meant to say: I dig the old-school thrash vibe!


----------



## ScatteredDimension (Dec 26, 2018)

Santuzzo said:


> Very cool song, I did the old-school thrash fine!
> I was listening on headphones only, but the mix sounds good to me.
> 
> Is the song finished as is or are you planning to add vocals and/or leads?
> ...



Thanks for the feedback!

I do not have a singer, but I still sort of compose the songs with vocals in mind... That's why there's no extra melodies or anything. But I guess it couldn't hurt to have something more going underneath whether there was vocals or not.

Also I can't play solos  But if there ever was a guest solo or something I planned it would be a shorter one at the second part of the heavy riff after the second chorus.


----------



## Santuzzo (Dec 26, 2018)

ScatteredDimension said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> I do not have a singer, but I still sort of compose the songs with vocals in mind... That's why there's no extra melodies or anything. But I guess it couldn't hurt to have something more going underneath whether there was vocals or not.
> 
> Also I can't play solos  But if there ever was a guest solo or something I planned it would be a shorter one at the second part of the heavy riff after the second chorus.



I'm sure you can play solos. It doesn't necessarily need to be a shred-solo, even though that seems to be the case with most solos in this genre, I also like melodic non-shred solos in this style. I think it would work well over your song!


----------



## Descent (Dec 27, 2018)

I instantly go "ugh" on the low brow "mothertrucker", just kinda had enough of that in lyrics thanks to Pantera and their respective bbq metal clones. 
I feel the mix sound is a bit dull as in missing overall midrange and bite. The leads could go up.
Not bad, mid 2000s Megadeth sound. That clean part was just crying for Cynic type of bass solo


----------



## ScatteredDimension (Dec 28, 2018)

Descent said:


> I instantly go "ugh" on the low brow "mothertrucker", just kinda had enough of that in lyrics thanks to Pantera and their respective bbq metal clones.
> I feel the mix sound is a bit dull as in missing overall midrange and bite. The leads could go up.
> Not bad, mid 2000s Megadeth sound. That clean part was just crying for Cynic type of bass solo



Yeah, I get what you mean with the title... I just come up with something quickly to post the song, so that's the reason for the BAD-ASS title!

Do you have any tips to make the get the mix some more "bite" ?

Feedback appreciated!


----------



## Synllip (Dec 28, 2018)

I totally dig the song, great riffs, arrangement, and AWESOME kick. Regarding the mix I find the guitars a little too scooped, was that what you aimed for?


----------



## Descent (Dec 28, 2018)

Maybe shave off some low end from guitars for bass to poke thru better, add more midrange on guitars, the drums are too airy, especially cymbals and kick, so take down some of that air or use shorter reverb, something like small room or drum room reverb. Put some more bass to the kick and maybe take down a bit of that slap on the kick.

I put the mix thru my cheap hardware Edirol UA-4FX mastering suite, just quick and dirty enhancer and low and hi revitalizer improved it quite a bit.


----------



## ScatteredDimension (Jan 9, 2019)

Synllip said:


> I totally dig the song, great riffs, arrangement, and AWESOME kick. Regarding the mix I find the guitars a little too scooped, was that what you aimed for?



Thanks! I didn't on purpose aim for a scooped sound specifically. The problem here seems pretty obvious... I have been using earphones that are not meant specifically for mixing. I sold my monitors a couple of years back and should definitely invest at least in a decent pair of mixing headphones.



Descent said:


> Maybe shave off some low end from guitars for bass to poke thru better, add more midrange on guitars, the drums are too airy, especially cymbals and kick, so take down some of that air or use shorter reverb, something like small room or drum room reverb. Put some more bass to the kick and maybe take down a bit of that slap on the kick.
> 
> I put the mix thru my cheap hardware Edirol UA-4FX mastering suite, just quick and dirty enhancer and low and hi revitalizer improved it quite a bit.



Thanks! I will try these methods for the song!


----------



## ScatteredDimension (Jan 18, 2019)

Ok guys here's the new mix with some tweaks from the tips from your comments. 

Ended up changing the amp sim all together and I think it's way better now, more mids etc... Kick was way too high in the mix and tried to tone down also the overheads a bit. Tell me what you think!

https://soundcloud.com/tomi-kangas/deathmark-surprise-m-fucker-v2


----------



## Descent (Jan 18, 2019)

Works for me. It is still a touch dark sounding for my taste but balances are fine and what I mention is more artistic choice than anything.


----------



## ScatteredDimension (Jan 18, 2019)

Descent said:


> Works for me. It is still a touch dark sounding for my taste but balances are fine and what I mention is more artistic choice than anything.



Thanks for the feedback! Yeah, it seems, that in my mixes, the line between a "too dark" and a "too bright" mix is quite thin...


----------



## Kaura (Jan 18, 2019)

ScatteredDimension said:


> Ok guys here's the new mix with some tweaks from the tips from your comments.
> 
> Ended up changing the amp sim all together and I think it's way better now, more mids etc... Kick was way too high in the mix and tried to tone down also the overheads a bit. Tell me what you think!
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/tomi-kangas/deathmark-surprise-m-fucker-v2



Sounds good. Definitely an improvement. If you wanted to take it even further, I'd experiment putting a bit of reverb on the rhythm guitars and snare to give them a bit more room/air/whatever. Although, I'm currently listening on a gaming headset post-EQd to hell so...


----------



## Descent (Jan 18, 2019)

Maybe let a little bit more mids and low mids creep up from the guitars.


----------



## ScatteredDimension (Jan 19, 2019)

Kaura said:


> Sounds good. Definitely an improvement. If you wanted to take it even further, I'd experiment putting a bit of reverb on the rhythm guitars and snare to give them a bit more room/air/whatever. Although, I'm currently listening on a gaming headset post-EQd to hell so...



There's quite a bit reverb on the snare and actually also on the guitars  Could be your headphones.


----------



## RockMixer (Jan 24, 2019)

Nice song. Kick is a bit snappy and loud in the mix. Guitar tone feels a little mushy / snarly. Sounds like a demo.
Let me mix it and I will show you what it could sound like.


----------



## ScatteredDimension (Jan 25, 2019)

RockMixer said:


> Nice song. Kick is a bit snappy and loud in the mix. Guitar tone feels a little mushy / snarly. Sounds like a demo.
> Let me mix it and I will show you what it could sound like.



Sure, why not. I'll work on the stems this weekend... It will be nice to see what you can do with it!

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Jan 25, 2019)

I got into it, it thrashed immediately. Nice authentic type of sound. Bass sounds pretty good, I bet it would sound great with slightly more modern edge (blended with a little distortion etc).


----------



## RockMixer (Jan 25, 2019)

send it to [email protected]



ScatteredDimension said:


> Sure, why not. I'll work on the stems this weekend... It will be nice to see what you can do with it!
> 
> Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## RockMixer (Feb 7, 2019)

Hey man, so I started on the mix. Here is a sample of the basic rhythm section.
Let me know what you think so far.
https://soundcloud.com/user-537677465/tom-remix-example


----------

